# Upgrade scheitert (dpkg ... fataler Fehler ... buffer_read)



## MaFlo (3. Nov. 2011)

Aktuell scheitert auf einem ISPConfig-Server jede Durchführung von "apt-get upgrade" mit der Fehlermeldung:


```
Lese Changelogs... Fertig
Vorkonfiguration der Pakete ...
(Lese Datenbank ... dpkg: nicht behebbarer fataler Fehler, Abbruch:
 fehlgeschlagen in buffer_read(fd): Dateiliste des Paketes »apache2-doc«: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
```
Eine Ausführung von: "apt-get clean", "apt-get update", "apt-get upgrade" führt nur wiederum zu  gleichem Fehler. Das Messages-Log listet einen Eintrag:


```
Nov  3 07:41:21 myserver kernel: [2497464.821245] attempt to access beyond end of device
Nov  3 07:41:21 myserver kernel: [2497464.821245] sda2: rw=0, want=8893646352, limit=37045890
```
was mich nun nicht wirklich beruhigt. Der Server läuft in einer VMWare Umgebung als Gast und alle Dienste laufen ohne Probleme anstandslos.

Weiß nun nicht wo ich nun beginnen soll - hat jemand einen Tipp? Per Suchfunktion hier und bei Google bin ich nicht wirklich weitergekommen, auf dem weiteren Server (identische Konf.) läuft auch das update/upgrade einwandfrei durch.

System:
- Debian Lenny
- ISPConfig 3.0.3
- HDD ~ 10 GB frei


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2011)

Die 10GB sind in der VM oder auf dem hostsystem frei? Wenn die VM in einer selbstätig wachsenden VM Festplattendatei liegt, dann kann es ja sein dass diese datei auf dem Host nicht vergrößert werden kann.


----------



## MaFlo (3. Nov. 2011)

Die 10 GB sind auf dem Gastsystem (ISPConfig) frei. 

Es handelt sich nicht um ein dynamisch wachsendes Medium, der Speicherplatz wurde direkt bei Einrichtung dem Gast fix zugeordnet. Auf dem VMhost sind noch einige TB frei.

Dank schon mal für das Feedback, Gruß

Marcus


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2011)

Hast Du den Gast mal neu gebootet?


----------



## MaFlo (3. Nov. 2011)

Ja, das hatte ich schon mittlerweile mehrfach durchgeführt. Alle Dienste laufen und starten wunderbar wie der gesamte Server, nur die "apt-get upgrade"s tun nicht.

Wenn ich ein "apt-update" durchführe, liest er doch die aktuellen Paketinformationen und Versionsdaten ein, mit "apt-get upgrade" zieht er dann doch die update/upgrade fähigen Pakete und versucht diese anschließend zu installieren? Wenn ich das bislang richtig verstanden hab. 

Kann es sein, dass er vielleicht nur Pakete lädt, die er noch nicht in einem vorherigen Vorgang geladen hat und so vielleicht bei einem vormals fehlerhaft/unvollständig geladenen Paket, hier: apache2-doc hängen bleibt?
Kann ich die bislang geladenen/gecacheten Pakete manuell löschen und ein neuen Laden forcieren (außer per: "apt-get clean")?

Danke und Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2011)

> Wenn ich ein "apt-update" durchführe, liest er doch die aktuellen Paketinformationen und Versionsdaten ein, mit "apt-get upgrade" zieht er dann doch die update/upgrade fähigen Pakete und versucht diese anschließend zu installieren? Wenn ich das bislang richtig verstanden hab.


Ja, verstehe ich auch so.

Schau mal hier unter "Paketverwaltung unbrauchbar":

apt-get


----------



## MaFlo (3. Nov. 2011)

Danke, hab nun nachgelesen und entsprechend wie dort beschrieben verfahren, hat aber auch nicht gebracht. Paketverwaltung scheint in Ordnung zu sein.

Ich vermute dann den Fehler wohl eher bei der HDD und/oder dem Dateisystem. Werde zunächst aber einen Clone der Maschine erstellen und daran testen, am Live-System ist mir das zu kritisch.

Wenn ich das getestet hab, meld' ich mich nochmal und poste das Ergebnis. 

Besten Dank schon mal bis hierher.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MaFlo (28. März 2012)

Der vollständigkeitshalber:

Problem gründete in einem Defekt im Dateisystem, die Paketverwaltung versuchte nach dem Download der aktuellen Pakete einen Zugriff ausserhalb des Dateisystems. Nach der Reparatur des Dateisystems mittels "fsck" bzw. "fsck-a" war der Fehler fort und alle Updates konnten problemlos eingebunden werden.

Vielen Dank nochmals an alle die mit-grübelten 

Gruß
Markus


----------

